# how are you eating soup?



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

ive just realised i get lg when i eat soup, its almost food smelling. if i eat lots of bread with it, there is no problem.

one time last year i ate soup and within 15 minutes it was coming out the other end, i put it down to there being some kind of ingredient that disagreed with me and was in a foreign country at the time.

could it be that thin food goes through me mega quick, and that this undigested food being in the colon is causing a problem?


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Notice that aswell but with other foods, Im getting sick of this shit, Im going to try doing FMTs


----------

